# Retro GT Timberline i drive anyone ?



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2017)

Do's anybody have any info on GT Timberline i drive with full suspension ?

seen one for sale locally and its looks a bit weird but nice

limited info on the net 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gt-Timber...975594?hash=item25e16f92aa:g:McMAAOSwgo1ZrB5s


----------



## Cycleops (12 Oct 2017)

A full Susser MTB Martin? I think you need to take a lie down. 
That things more ironwork than the Firth of Forth bridge.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2017)

Cycleops said:


> A full Susser MTB Martin? I think you need to take a lie down.
> That things more ironwork than the Firth of Forth bridge.



Its different from the norm


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2017)

https://knowyourbike.com/gt/timberline

Same question asked here
https://www.bikeforums.net/commuting/517883-anyone-know-anything-about-older-gt-timberline.html


----------



## Drago (12 Oct 2017)

Floating BB. Yuk.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> https://knowyourbike.com/gt/timberline
> 
> Same question asked here
> https://www.bikeforums.net/commuting/517883-anyone-know-anything-about-older-gt-timberline.html



mot many answers though 



Drago said:


> Floating BB. Yuk.



didnt catch on for sure


----------



## ORO (12 Oct 2017)

Looks like a early low end GT I drive. So forks and shocks would be budget items and bike would be on the heavy side. I've ridden a later higher spec one. I found it a fast and agile cross country bike. Excellent traction when climbing.


----------



## FishFright (12 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> https://knowyourbike.com/gt/timberline
> 
> Same question asked here
> https://www.bikeforums.net/commuting/517883-anyone-know-anything-about-older-gt-timberline.html



That's a different Timberline , a #98 steel hardtail.

Early I-drives were a very complex way of not solving a problem that doesn't exist. Full of proprietary parts and many many iterations could make getting spares a thing for filling those cold dark nights ahead. It's also an XL size if thats an issue.

In short; I wouldn't even when drunk.


----------



## Threevok (13 Oct 2017)

I concur with @FishFright. Being a member of several GT fan sites, I see many people looking for (at least the higher end i-Drive) parts for these. Even in the US members have trouble finding some spares, especially for the BB and linkages.

I am not familiar with this particular model and even though it has the floating BB of the later higher spec I-Drives, it appears to be a cheaper alternative.

If you can get your hands on a one of the later high end ones, they are a surprisingly good ride, for such a heavy bike. But they won't be cheap.

I prefer a Triple-Triangle GT frame myself


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2017)

Threevok said:


> I concur with @FishFright. Being a member of several GT fan sites, I see many people looking for (at least the higher end i-Drive) parts for these. Even in the US members have trouble finding some spares, especially for the BB and linkages.
> 
> I am not familiar with this particular model and even though it has the floating BB of the later higher spec I-Drives, it appears to be a cheaper alternative.
> 
> ...



its just different and that what i like in a bike , but dont think i am going any further with this 1


----------



## Threevok (13 Oct 2017)

Understood. I like different too 

This one would be an interesting project

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Andy-Powe...385288?hash=item25e1c21e48:g:qKIAAOSwRkRZyVqg


----------



## FishFright (13 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> its just different and that what i like in a bike , but dont think i am going any further with this 1



This *is* different 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-Clas...705927?hash=item2842c20f07:g:lIMAAOSwNglZ3RYY


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2017)

Threevok said:


> Understood. I like different too
> 
> This one would be an interesting project
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Andy-Powe...385288?hash=item25e1c21e48:g:qKIAAOSwRkRZyVqg



yeah i have been looking at that frame a few times , shame it hasnt got the original forks



FishFright said:


> This *is* different
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-Clas...705927?hash=item2842c20f07:g:lIMAAOSwNglZ3RYY



certainly is


----------



## And (13 Oct 2017)

FishFright said:


> This *is* different
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-Clas...705927?hash=item2842c20f07:g:lIMAAOSwNglZ3RYY


That's the later model of this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WHYTE-PRS...259331?hash=item4b28098383:g:8RQAAOSwnyBZzr-Z
The one on ebay is in fantastic condition, much better than mine....


----------



## ozboz (28 Nov 2017)

I have two GT I drives, one a cheapie , £25 off eBay, about the same spec as Timberline , (I had hard tail Timberland , didn't like it ) this bike has disc brake mounts , the other , an XCR 4000 . Marchozzi Bombers , Fox Vanilla rear ,Top ride on the dirt and mud , heavy-ish , but good off roader ,


----------



## ozboz (1 Dec 2017)

Here is a pic of my XCR 4000
and bombers , late 90's stuff
I've shown the pics before on CC
Still not got round to fixing it up the blue one is the cheapie I got from eBay, and the other pic of that is after I had the frame vapour blasted , the big differences are around where the seat post its fitted , and it has disc brake mounts, prob an 80's,

so with the two
I have and the Timberline , GT did roll a few variations of these idrive models out
The earlierXCR 4000 is built stronger around the seat post area , but I have seen them with the seat post tube cracked
The silver one is just about ready to go back on road for winter bike


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2017)

The one locally is still for sale


----------



## ozboz (1 Dec 2017)

Just as a matter of interest what was the asking price ?


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2017)

ozboz said:


> Just as a matter of interest what was the asking price ?



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gt-Timberline-I-Drive-26-034-Mountain-Bike-/162736307493?


----------



## Threevok (1 Dec 2017)

Wow

It has a pie dish, spoke reflectors and a kick stand too

Don't think those Suntours are original stock


----------

